# New Tag Rules



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

I heard there are new tagging rules for this season. Normally we like to do the de-boneing ourselves and take the meat from their to a processing plant to get the sausage, etc. made. Are we still able to do that? The new tag is a carcus tag right? Do we just need to keep the tag with the meat or with the carcus. I'm confused. Thanks.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Don't quote me but I think there are two tags, one for the meat(stays with the cooler, etc) and also a head and/or horns tag that would stay with that part of the animal.


----------



## muzzy (Mar 21, 2002)

The deer tag stays on the antlers of the buck or the ear of the doe. You cannot leg tag anymore. The carcass tag goes with the meat. This solves the problem that occurs if you get a trophy buck and take the head to the taxidermist and the meat to the locker plant and both places want some sort of tag or license so they are not in possession of untagged deer. The regular tag stays on the antlers, if you have one mounted, the taxidermist will take the tag off the antler and staple it to the back of the mount where it will be against the wall and unnoticeable.

This also solves the problem where people were driving around with untagged deer heads in the back of their trucks, as before they needed to cut the tags of the head and keep with their meat in the freezer. More than once, G & F personel would see someone driving around with 2, 3, or even 4 untagged buck heads in the back of their truck and no way to prove if they were taken legally as they didn't need a tag once they were processed.


----------

